# Berklee Online



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone actually knows anyone who did one of the Berklee online courses.

Being a techno geek, I've always wondered how well the concept actually works.


----------



## Bryan (Jan 14, 2008)

I'd also like to hear from someone who knows or who has taken an online berklee course . At one point I thought that I would like to take a song writing course through them so I contacted them and holy sh-- . I was inundated with pressure to sign up like right now ! I got so turned off that I took a giant step back and have stayed away from them . I got the feeling that the onlione school was a big money maker .


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Just wondering if anyone actually knows anyone who did one of the Berklee online courses.
> 
> Being a techno geek, I've always wondered how well the concept actually works.


Jeff: I asked the same question on HC about one year ago?? I don't remember the exact word for word replies but one who did use the course, said he liked it and it was very professional. This makes sense as they have been at it for a long time. You have probably seen this website but here is the link for others who may be interested. Regards, Flip.

http://www.berkleepress.com/catalog/product?product_id=11250


----------

